# Why The "Why?" Question?



## Jack709 (9 Nov 2013)

I'm not asking here why every one of us wants to join - it's an interesting discussion to have, to be sure, but that's not what this thread is for. 

What I'm interested in knowing is, how many of you have also been asked about why from damn near everyone who's been told about your desire to join the military? Because I'd have some serious coin if I had a buck for everyone who's asked me since I declared my intentions earlier this year. 

I understand where some are coming from. Many of the questions have been from family members or others who have known me for a good chunk of my life, and they're asking because it seems completely contradictory to my character, until I explain (which, again, is for another thread.) But lots are from more distant acquaintances, or people who read it in an online profile that I'm working towards joining up, or just people I encounter for longer than .5 seconds. 

I don't mind the questions, quite the contrary. People asking questions makes me think, which is always good, and even if I'm not in the mood for the long version of the reasons why, I'm still generally happy to answer. But I do wonder, why all the "Why?"s?

So, I'd like to discuss this. How many of you who have applied recently have heard no end to the questions about why? Why do you think it is that joining the military prompts such questioning, where other professions don't seem to? Do you know anyone in a non-military-related field who gets as many questions as we seem to, and not about "How did you come into that position?" but "Why are you doing this job?" For people who know you, is it because it seems unlike you, or for some other reason? Why do more people want to know why _we_ do what we do?

I'll contribute my own thoughts later, but I'd like to see the discussion get going before I get all rant-tastic up in here. And I apologise if a thread along these lines has been made before.


----------



## Emilio (9 Nov 2013)

Why?

Because I don't want to spend my life working in a grocery store all day and then go home and smoke weed (not that I do drugs I was just using other people in my situation as an example)

I want to be challenged, I want to push my self harder and farther then I could ever imagine. And Ultimately I want to a purpose, a meaning to my life. 

No more wandering around aimlessly wondering what I'm going to do with my future, the Miltary is my ultimate goal.

It's been seven months in the recruiting process, and I have had to fight every step through...And it seems I'm going to have to keep fighting.

As for my peers and parents, I usually don't even mention my intent to join the military with my peers. With my parents (specifically my dad) their doubtful, he has actually said some pretty negative things.

But the Military is my personal ambition and getting through the tough times (mental and physical stress) will be up to me, I know one day he'll be proud.

In regards to people other the being asked why? Of course it happens, if people don't know you can cook then saying I want to be a chef might seem weird. Same thing with an artist or magician.


----------



## vdignard (9 Nov 2013)

I think that for a lot of people the first thing that comes to mind when you say that you want to join the CF is that you're going to get yourself killed. I've heard it so many times from so many people when ever the subjet would surface and they learn that I'm in the process right now of joining the CF. 

It seems they don't take the time to think what the real reasons are that we have for joining. The only important thing is that we know for ourselves why.


----------



## Van Gogh (10 Nov 2013)

People have very stereotypical understanding of the military, that's why. Its that simple.
I can go into much more detail into what these stereotypes are and why they are not true, but it not that important.


----------



## Jack709 (23 Nov 2013)

Emilio, your reasons are very similar to mine. 

There's definitely a lot of stereotypical BS that seems to come immediately to mind. 
Me personally, I've had people wonder why I'm interested because "you're a genius and could do absolutely anything you want" (actual quote from a cousin), and the danger aspect. As to the former, well, I have to laugh at the assumption that nobody in the military has any semblance of brain. Pertaining to the danger, well, two of the three positions I applied for ARE combat positions and the other involves munitions and everything to do with them, so in my case it's legit. My parents are still supportive, but I know they'd prefer I took a position as far from the front lines possible. However, many people don't know the specifics and still think I'm gonna get myself killed. 

There's also the general assumption that military folk are violent people, and most of my demeanor is exactly opposite of that. I'm the least confrontational person ever (but not passive) and have a nearly infinite fuse. So, that confuses a lot of people.


----------



## cupper (23 Nov 2013)

The correct answer is "Because".


----------



## DAA (23 Nov 2013)

Generally, because of a lack of knowledge and understanding of the Canadian Armed Forces.  To put it bluntly, "ignorance".

Here are some of the OMG "Why's" I have encountered throughout my career and most came from my immediate family and or friends.....

Why would you even consider buying a car and when would you have time to use it, let alone where would you park it?
Why would you want to move off Base when your room and meals are free.  Your single, I can't believe they would even allow you to live off Base!
Why the heck are you buying a house? Are you out of your mind! You know there are costs involved in buying a house other than the mortgage and you have to move every few years.  That is the most stupid thing you have ever done!
Why would you even consider going overseas and I can't believe my daughter is actually going to go with you, she knows better!

So when they ask you why, just tell them "It's a job!"  It's a job that pays reasonably well, has plenty of opportunities for advancement, travel, adventure and great benefits.  Something that isn't readily available in today's employment market...


----------



## BeyondTheNow (24 Nov 2013)

I think a lot of the _why's_ one might encounter are interdependent upon the specific trade. I would assume that an applicant applying for a combat trade will field more questions than other areas of interest within the military.  But yes, many automatically equate military careers with, "Oh, that means you'll go to war. Why would you _want_ to do that?" 

As DAA stated, (and I agree) a simple lack of knowledge of what is offered in its totality within military life is what spawns the questions. I haven't had any direct objection to my career plans from family members at all; but while simply talking about things in general conversation, I've encountered the odd raised eyebrow. As soon as I speak of what I think the benefits are and that the lifestyle is something I would enjoy, it seems to calm their curiosities.


----------



## Emilio (24 Nov 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I think a lot of the _why's_ one might encounter are interdependent upon the specific trade. I would assume that an applicant applying for a combat trade will field more questions than other areas of interest within the military.  But yes, many automatically equate military careers with, "Oh, that means you'll go to war. Why would you _want_ to do that?"
> 
> As DAA stated, (and I agree) a simple lack of knowledge of what is offered in its totality within military life is what spawns the questions. I haven't had any direct objection to my career plans from family members at all; buqt while simply talking about things in general conversation, I've encountered the odd raised eyebrow. As soon as I speak of what I think the benefits are and that the lifestyle is something I would enjoy, it seems to calm their curiosities.



I've noticed that people never ask what job I want to do in the army, they always assume join the army=shoot the guns. Of course it falls to the applicant to explain what they want to do, and what the job entails.


----------



## Spooks (25 Nov 2013)

I may not be the 'new member' audience you are looking for, but I get asked this every year when I go and talk to schools during Veteran's Week. I believe the question is a common one for anyone that would risk their own lives to help other. Police and fire dept are likely asked the same thing but only when the conversation comes to losing their lives. It's a very common and mysterious concept for civilians to grasp - placing others before your own life. Generally, I don't think society runs like that and more along the lines of 'as long as I'm okay, all is good'.

I was asked this question when I joined 10yrs ago, and I was asked why I wanted to stay after being seriously injured doing this job. The hardest is having family members, who state they will support you through anything, ask you this in such an oblivious, naive, and selfish manner. I rationalize it as that they love me and don't want to see me die. According to the general public, being in the army means you are a grunt in the trenches.

I am in the infantry. I do stand in the mud. I also love it.

-I joined for the challenge of the body. School was a breeze and I never felt challenged by it.
-I joined due to the indecision I had regarding a career. The military was always an option (and so was the priesthood) but I didn't want to spend $10k only to figure out that I didn't like doing what I trained for.
-I joined due to not feel the hypocrisy of not joining. I felt it very hypocritical of me to have another mother kiss her son to go off to war and fight (maybe die) protecting the ideals of what it meant to be Canadian while I sat at home on the couch eating potato chips.
-I joined for the overt feeling that I was doing something to protect my loved ones.

-I stayed in b/c I love the army.
-I stayed in b/c I still felt I could contribute and make a difference in the CAF even after being injured.
-I stayed in b/c I reasoned 'An electrician could get seriously electrocuted and work and no one questions him if he wants to stay in his job afterwards. I viewed it as the same general idea.

There are my $0.02


----------



## spacey (28 Nov 2013)

I very much enjoyed reading the 'why's'.  I have barely got my application off the road (for the reserves), but ever since I started peeking interest back in my earlier days, this was always posed.

I have a friend who was in the army, served in Ottawa for quite a few years.  She gave me the 'cold, hard' truth to the military.  She couldn't understand why I wanted to join.  She of course gave all the positives from the experiences she had, etc etc.  But there has always been an inkling.

I work Mon-Fri, 8-5 and I am beyond bored.  I sat in the same job for over 10 years, did a change a few months ago hoping for some new challenges and something to keep me happy.  Nope, getting back into a miserable routine.  I look at my education and how it hasn't gotten me anywhere.  I look at my aspirations and see how far those are away.  I want a challenge, I want new experiences, I want to learn constantly, grow as an individual, be proud of what I am doing, have fun, I want to be happy and take pride in what I am doing, I want to be a leader, I want to be looked up to, respected, I want to teach and share my experiences and knowledge with others, I want to be able to go home at the end of the day and look forward to getting up the next day and going back to work.  I do not want to sit in front of a computer every day doing glorified data entry.  

Everyone has different reasons and I greatly respect every one who is in the military, thinking of joining, in the process or retired.  It takes a certain type of person to be able to see past all the hardships, stresses, potential harm that can come your way with what the exciting challenges the CF can bring.  Yes having to move around a lot kind of sucks, having people scream at you, crawling through mud or whatever crosses your path as less than ideal.  But you know what, we will smile, pull up our socks, and do what we need to do.  Because we are passionate about our choices and our path. 

People who love you or 'tough' love you only want the best.  It comes down to surrounding yourself with those who will support you; those who will express their true feelings - whether positive or negative.  It is our lives and it is up to us to make the most of the time we have here.  

I have sat in the background too long, scared of the 'what-ifs' and taking the risks, took my time trying to better myself.  I still will continue getting the education I desire at university, learning new skills, gaining new abilities and experiences.  At the end of the day, I know the CF will be apart of that.  I know that will start out at the reserves and potentially regular force.

But as another member already said, "Why do you want to join?" "Because.....(stop, think about everything listed about)....and smile"


----------



## ForeverLearning (29 Nov 2013)

I'm still in the application process. Ever since I was a kid I wanted to be a fire fighter. My parent's told me there's no way they'll support me with this decision as they don't like the risk and they don't want me trying forever to get a job in a very, very competitive field. That being said, I knew what I wanted so I secretly studied the courses that I needed. The whole time telling my parents I was studying to be a teacher. Went to college for fire fighting, earned the best marks in my entire life. The army is my best shot at my dream coming true with fire fighting. Also, I would get to travel and see Canada while serving Canada. How can it possibly get better than that?

Also, my parent's are very proud of me now that I chose my own path.


----------



## mariomike (29 Nov 2013)

ForeverLearning said:
			
		

> The army is my best shot at my dream coming true with fire fighting.



If you wish to become a professional firefighter, volunteering with your local department ( if it is a composite of "vollies" and career firefighters ) during your off-duty hours, and with the permission of your full-time employer, might be worth considering. 

From what I have read, some members of the CAF are, or have been, volunteer firefighters. 

Depending on the collective agreement of the department you join, as a volunteer you may receive hiring priority when full-time firefighting jobs become available.

EG: "...in the event the Employer hires additional full-time firefighters within the bargaining unit of the XXXXX Professional Firefighters Association, a percentage of the positions available will first be offered to the volunteer firefighters, provided they meet the general criteria for hiring into this job classification."

If you wish to work in a city that does not offer volunteer / part-time employment in Emergency Services ( such as Toronto ), you could consider Call Taker/Dispatcher or Prevention. These are considered entry-level positions, and make you eligible to request transfer to Operations Division after five years.

To be eligible for the Enhanced Stream, rather than the General Stream:

"Candidates must have successfully completed one of the following to be considered for the enhanced stream:
1. OFM/OAFC Pre-Service Firefighter Education and Training Program Certificate
2. NFPA 1001 – Firefighter I & II Certification
3. Ontario Firefighter Certification (OFM)
4. Full-time Structural Firefighter Experience"

There is no mention of military experience, but CF Firefighter would presumably satisfy #4. You could confirm that with a Recruiter of the fire service(s) you are interested in.


----------



## ForeverLearning (29 Nov 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> If you wish to become a professional firefighter, volunteering with your local department ( if it is a composite of "vollies" and career firefighters ) during your off-duty hours, and with the permission of your full-time employer, might be worth considering.
> 
> From what I have read, some members of the CAF are, or have been, volunteer firefighters.
> 
> ...



I've volunteered before I moved. However there's limits on how far you can live from the closest volly department here. They don't want people getting into accidents on the way to a call. I do forest fire-fighting currently in the summer. If I get into the CF i'm hoping to make a career out of it.

EDIT: Thanks for the information!


----------

